# Trying some new(to me) sets



## akiceman25

2nd year trapper and I'm trying out new sets. I'm enjoying making blind snare sets this year. Within the past 2 days I've set several. A few 330 sets as well. My primary target is lynx and I'm seeing LOTS of sign this year. Here's a few new sets, feel free to share your constructive criticism.

Single snare, set in a trail that one lynx had used 3 times in 72 hours.









Double snare(each side of stump). Look at all the tracks behind stump. 









Double snare, side by side. Trying something new. Didn't want to pinch off their travel route too much. 









330 chair set lol I found an old metal chair frame in the woods so decided to make a cubby out of it. We'll see.. 









Single snare set in a heavily traveled creek. 









330 cubby and trying rotted moose ribs for bait. Worth a shot.









Here's some of the sign I was talking about. Tracks everywhere and they've been nibbling on old salmon carcasses. How the carcasses ended up above the ice is anyone's best guess.










Hoping some of these sets pay off. -15 degrees currently. Gonna be a chilly check tomorrow morning.


----------



## catcapper

Your snare sets look good and it seems like you have an eye for location. Nice touch on the double set--- not change'in the surroundings doesn't draw attention from the target animal when its out on its daily travels.

Be sure to keep the bottoms of your snares up off the ground high enough as to not catch any trash critters that move through the area.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Agreed, sets looking a lot better, are you allowed to use leg hold's.


----------



## akiceman25

Thanks gentlemen! I usually put the top of the snare at the top of my knee. I ran into a debacle at the one single snare set you're probably talking about. There's a 6 inch drop directly on the other side of it. The kitty paw prints all come from that direction, hence I compensated for that drop. Maybe I should adjust that one.

Yes we're allowed to use leg holds. Starting off trapping, my preference is the instant kill sets. I did wish I had one with me yesterday when I saw the area they've been eating use salmon carcasses though!


----------



## catcapper

Are you cook'in your snares and coni's--- maybe its just the picture, but those 330's look raw.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25

I do boil the 330s in logwood dye. I wasn't real pleased how they turned out. Perhaps I need to use more dye?

For the snares I use baking soda.


----------



## catcapper

Everybody has their own methods of prep'in traps. Theres usually oil and other scents inside the wire wraps of snares.

After I make a bunch of new snares, I put them in a bucket of "hot" water and add a good squirt of dawn dish soap. I'll leave them in there most of the day and give them a stir every 45 minutes or so, or when I happen to go by the bucket. I take'em out and rinse the off with clean water, then hang'em to dry outside for 2 or 3 days.

Some folks do, and some folks don't--- but I dye and wax all my wire. I like'em clean and fast.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25

Thank you for your input.

Under advice from a fellow trapper, I put all of my traps/snares in gasoline overnight prior to boiling them.

I've heard from a couple of different sources that wax isn't needed or wanted in interior Alaska due to the extreme cold temps and dry weather we deal with, especially on body grippers.

I do think I'll boil my traps in logwood again this year. I agree with you that they're not quite up to par. Live and learn. And thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## akiceman25

catcapper said:


> Be sure to keep the bottoms of your snares up off the ground...


Or a lynx will walk right thru your snare...

Kinda funny.. we received a good dumping of snow, which made the questionable height snare now obviously too low. Had a lynx walk directly thru it.










I'm glad a didn't body catch him.

But my location was spot on!!

Due to the 'tail' of the snare being placed low vs high the snare actually opened some when he walked thru it.

Oddly enough, I very much am enjoying learning the hard way. I trap for a hobby, to get myself out of the house during our long dark winters. Seeing these tracks going straight thru my set felt like a win to me.

That there's the very frozen Chena river.


----------



## akiceman25

Had a pack of wolves show up in the area I trap. 

















One of them figured out how to collapse a lynx snare and steal the bait.


----------



## akiceman25

But what's more concerning were the bear tracks I found. A bear that's not in hibernation is a hungry bear.


----------



## hassell

I never got around to using snares back when I trapped up north, remember when laying out your sets to think of all the animals that could travel through there, find some good pinch point spots to force them to keep on the trail, as I targeted marten and did cubby sets, if there was a weasel hanging around and stealing bait I would put a couple 00 or a 1 around the set, pretty well always got them as when they come back looking for a meal they are concentrating on the cubby set and don't see the extra traps layed out. Had a friend that had a bear travel through his line in the middle of winter, the worst culprit to have is a wolverine checking your sets out.


----------



## C2C

Sets look good to me , maybe a couple things I would add tho . On the double set maybe place a thin single stick to divide them and direct your catch into one or the other , if not he may just go under em both . I can relate to your "pass thru " on the one set , I had a snare this year that the coyote wiggled his way right thru and never dislodged it , still trying to figure that one out . A single pine branch could cover the springs on your 330 sets and not affect their speed . I have some coyotes that tend to duck under my snares so I have started using a chinup stick directly under them to direct their nose up and thru .. Im not envious of you having to deal with a winter bear , stay safe buddy and keep the pictures flowing . hoto:


----------



## catcapper

Looks like that wolf must have smelled some dirty wire and pawed it.

Just as a conversation point lets give a think'in on that busted set. Theres no way the animal could tell the difference between a stalk of dried grass or a piece of wire--- but--- it seems there was a reason (I'm not there to read sign, so I really cant tell what happened at the set) he fouled the set and wasn't wear'in a steel neck tie--- he either smelled something, or didn't like the way something looked. I'm gonna lay'em out there and say the look of the set was proper as I've seen a few pictures of your snare sets--- whats that leave---

I was gonna ask ya from an earlier post when you mentioned that wax wasn't needed or wanted because of extreme cold and dry climate. I cant imagine that your -10 or -20 and dry is much different from my -10 or -20 and dry here in Colorado. Maybe no wax is just an old wifes tale--- he!!--- I had an old timer tell me a dog has worms if hes walk'in crooked down the road on a trot--- my cow dogs do that and they don't have worms.

What I'm get'in at is--- why don't you wax a half dozen of your snares and see if you start choke'in some critters--- it cant hurt to give it a try. All those small groves on a piece of wire pick up scent of where they've been.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25

Appreciate your posts guys!

Being that I primarily target lynx(and am a total noob) I worry less about human scent. While I do wear clean gloves and clean my snares, I may transfer scent somewhere along the line.

This snare in particular had hung in that tree for over a year, placed up and out of reach during off season. It also was only sufficient in size for lynx/coyote/fox.

I do need to up my game. I'm missing too many critters this year. My recently purchased turkey fryer will make the boiling AND waxing(ok ok lol) process much easier and safer than my previous weed burner/tripod set up.

Thanks for the tips C2C and CC.

This weekend I plan to haul a frozen moose carcass out and throw up some wolf snares. I have a good friend who is a great wolf trapper coming by to help.


----------



## Larry

For whats its worth, I have been at it 50 years....and every season I also have issues. All you do is scratch your head, wish you hadn't hurried, wish the wind had not blown, wish the critter was mature, wish I had put in a head popper........ wish this and wish that. Whatever you do is don't promise next season it won't happen again.....because it will.

You are doing just fine. You have photos to study and you have a combined hundred years of trapping skills here on PT to help you with your trail, blind and cubbies. Keep experimenting and don't ever think their is a stupid set. The only stupid set is the one you didn't make.

PSST...take lots of notes with those pictures,,,it will help next season to prevent confusion,


----------



## catcapper

How many wolfs will they let ya trap out per season up there iceman?.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

Absorbing this stuff like a sponge. Thanks, men.


----------



## akiceman25

glenway said:


> Absorbing this stuff like a sponge. Thanks, men.


Me too!! All the info is very much appreciated.

Catcapper.. we have no limit on wolves, or anything else. Gotta love AK.


----------



## akiceman25

Should've titled this thread... Todd's follies.

From my 1st post, this set.. targeting lynx/coyote.










Was found like this today..










Looks like a chew out..










Comparing to original size










So I replaced the 5/64 1x19 with a more sturdy wolf snare.










Couldn't make out any tracks as we recently got about 4 inches of snow. Kind of a bummer.

Can't quite figure where I went wrong on this one. Unless it was actually a wolf that chewed itself out...


----------



## C2C

Been there done that .. Coyotes will do the same thing too buddy .Some just hang back and its over , others get to work making a crop circle that looks like a rhino was there . Still others sit down like a dog on a leash and wait for the reaper ..lol . All my snares have kill springs and tho they arent invincable , they certainly do make a difference and shut the lights out quicker . Ive got a coyote of mine own down here wearing a recently acquired collar , very little disturbance at the site . Looks like he mad one loop around the brush then set about chewing his way out , hope he makes a mistake and comes back in to the bait .


----------



## akiceman25

With recent activity of wolves in the area I trap, I decided it was time to haul a stinky moose carcass out there. The wife is quite happy to have it off of our property!


























After 4 days, I went back to check yesterday and had one lone wolf show up to within 30 yards but not commit, turned around and followed his own tracks out.










I set a trail cam on the bait. Hoping it'll still function in our frigid temps.

Being my 1st time attempting to lure in wolves, this year I hope to be successful in doing just that. I will hang some snares when the time is right. But even if they just show up for a photo or 3 I'll consider it a win.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Paul-e

Merry Christmas! Keep the pictures of the trap line coming. Looking forward to seeing some wolf pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

God luck on the wolves iceman , enjoying your photos and thread . Legholds or snares ?


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> God luck on the wolves iceman , enjoying your photos and thread . Legholds or snares ?


Well, from what I've read and have been told... one foothold within a few feet of the carcass and dozens of snares surrounding it. With the main trail coming in snare/trap free.

The idea behind that set up is... once one wolf from the pack is caught they will abandon the bait forever so get as many as possible the 1st time. So.. the entire pack comes in to eat, one gets caught in the foothold, the rest get spooked and scatter into the surrounding snares.

Theoretically...


----------



## C2C

Good idea , never snared em myself but guys I know have done exactly as u say . What size cable and snare lock combo? Some here use 1/16 , great for coyotes but I'd feel better with 5/64 or larger

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Exciting stuff, Iceman and some wise recycling for sure. Go get 'em!


----------



## akiceman25

I was turned on to these.

http://www.snareshop.com/mobile/prodinfo.asp?number=SNARE502

60" of 1x19 3/32" Galvanized Aircraft Cable.
Built in swivel to 5'of #9 support wire.
Heavy Duty Berkshire Wolf Lock.

I'm finding it challenging to get them to form a perfect 'O'. They seem to want to tear drop. I assume it's my inexperienced hand that needs more practice 'loading' them.


----------



## Larry

Heres a thought and I have used in on coyotes that approach a gut pile or carcass. In addition to setting the bait pile.

Take a few of those bones and move they out about 25-50 yards. Poke them into the snow and leave at least 6-10 inches above the snow. Do this especially along the approach lanes to the pile. There set two jumps or long springs 180 degrees opposite each other with one jaw touching the bone. Drive your stake through both rings and then remount the snow on top the steaks and place the bone after the traps are bedded.

Canines often see a gut pile and will walk around looking at it. Smaller parts of the pile cause them to sniff a little harder before committing as they feel safe. Besides they can snatch and run with something. Also moving just a few of gut pile parts outward gives the impression allows for a place of security while they get an appetizer.

Where you have put the gut (bone) pile to me is a little intimidating. Its in a cover area that has brush on 3 sides. A single approaching Canine can't tell if its safe or not. To me that is why the one that approached gave it a wide berth. IE: No point in getting ambushed while you eat.

However, a pack would probably just walk right in.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## akiceman25

Definitely makes sense.

I have a half of a chest freezer full of bones/hide that I can use to do exactly that. Thanks for the idea.

We do run into the challenge of tying off. With the frozen ground we can only resort to using saplings greater than 4" thick. I'm thinking I need to visit the area during summer and drive some stakes for future use...

Here's an aerial shot of the baiting area.

Red-bait

Green-main trail

Yellow-secondary trails which I will set.

A little better perspective(for me included).


----------



## Larry

Question? You cannot drive 1/2 rebar into the ground this tie of the year. Just curious because with the ground around Iowa I feel it has to be the toughest in the world to get a stake in in winter. But 1/2 rerod 18 inches long with the one end cut at a 45 and a big old washer welded to the other end will still go in with a 2-5 lb mall. If your worried about pull outs, bring along a bottle of water and poor 1/4 of it on the top of the stake.

Don't forget about drags, Whether natural (log or a rocks held together with chicken wire as the bag) or man made ( Hooks) they work great and are easy to hide. The trick is a long drag chain. Mine drag are about 8 to 12 feet long.

Think of the chain like a ski rope. If the chain turns the corner the drag has to move fast to keep up. That is when the drag catches the brush an holds tight. Of course swivels on the trap end and drag are warranted. Up there where the snow is soft they should be easy to track as they would make a furrow. Down here its a different story as the snow gets crusty and the drag tends to slide on top. That's where a guy should have a good trapping dog. Which I told my wife comes to our house this summer! Ha! I am dead serious!


----------



## akiceman25

The rebar won't work. Ground is just too hard and rocky.

Drags would work great away from the river. But I wouldn't trust the possibility of getting a wolf out on the river until he gets hung up. Many people ride on the river ice, I do not. Nope, not this guy!

I very much appreciate all your ideas!!


----------



## akiceman25

A very rare dumping of 15 inches of snow left many of my sets useless. I did manage to catch my 1st marten in a 330. I'll take it!


----------



## C2C

Can u drive rebar for a stake ? Ground is froze here and I can get my 18" 1/2" stakes in with a good hammer for coyotes . I'm just betting that would hold a wolf too.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice job get those set remade with a dumping like that the fur will be on the move


----------



## akiceman25

A large pack of wolves have been working the bait. My trail cam failed due to the -20ish weather. Err...

Several snares are now in place. I have a week off coming up, will have more time to make more sets then.





































Every track and trail is wolf coming into bait, all within the past 3 days. Moose carcass is 2/3 eaten. (I failed to get a photo of it).

I love this stuff!!!


----------



## Larry

I love it too. You are in the middle of my childhood dreams and if I was just 5 years younger I'd fly up to just watch! hahaha While I predator called Alaska on a two week vacation I have never trapped it. Please continue with your stories and photo's.

I have gave allot of thought to your anchoring dilemma. So much I got a favorite book of mine published in 1948 on trapping the Yukon. In that book almost all traps up to bear size were anchored to pre cut logs. If the prey was big they would add two to three chains and use two to three separate logs. The idea was one may break but the other two held.

I think this is a great idea cut some logs 3-5 foot about 2 feet in diameter and apply a 5' chain for wolves and coyotes. You can get buy with the longer chain as if they lung the log will act like a shock absorber and give in the snow. Use two separate wraps of number 9 wire. With a little imagination you could use the log as a background to your bait or just leave it 5-6 foot from your set. Note: do not staple staples will pull out as I am sure you are aware.


----------



## C2C

Really enjoying your thread iceman , that is a boatload of tracks coming in there. Hope you solve the anchor problem , Duckmasters ideas seem pretty sound .


----------



## akiceman25

Thank you gentlemen!

The drag log is used quite frequently up here. Drag logs need to be cut by ax or hand saw as to not contaminate them with the scent of the chainsaw. My chosen location is too near the frozen river to trust using a drag. Although it would probably stop the wolf fairly quickly, due to being alone at all times, I don't go on frozen rivers, whereas most trappers will (bawk bawk).

I'm contemplating taking the cordless Makita hammer drill and placing 15"-18" lag bolts into the earth and have a swivel attached to the bolt which connects to the trap/snare. (LOL!)

I lost sleep last night with excitement over these wolves. I plan to purchase a better trail cam in hopes I can find one that'll work in extreme temps.


----------



## Larry

Let us know how your drilling works!


----------



## C2C

You know that drill idea will work . I have neighbors that do that to install electric fence posts for winter pasture ..why didn't I think of that .lol. less scent than a drag as well and easily hidden . Go do it !!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Keep at it I'm with duck master wish I could be there with you going to Alaska is on my bucket list hunting trapping and fishing in the last frontier man sign me up


----------



## catcapper

I use earth anchors in frozen ground--- I'm too old to be spend'in an hour try'in to get a long stake into the hard ground anymore.

I'll use a concrete stake to drive a hole about 6" in the frost, and then drive the anchor in. If you add extra line (8-10' cable or chain) to your snare or foothold, theres no way that anchor is gonna come out of the ground when the critter has a sideways pull on it that far away from the stake hole.

I like to make my own anchors cause I'm old and wise ( :roflmao but I've used Freedom Brand anchors and they hold almost as well. They make a flat plate anchor for cable, and one that has an 18" (I think) chain already attached to the plate.

Drive one in and see if you can pull it--- you won't.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25

pokeyjeeper said:


> Keep at it I'm with duck master wish I could be there with you going to Alaska is on my bucket list hunting trapping and fishing in the last frontier man sign me up


I grew up 100 miles to your west in Muskegon. Come on up! Would enjoy hanging with a fellow michigander.

Catcapper... I gotta give those a shot. Thank you.


----------



## Larry

I can help you with some free earth anchors. I have some larger commercial made ones I always thought would be perfect for wolves or in Wisconsin or if I ever would try to trap lions here in Iowa.......Note Feds canceled the Wisc. season.

I bought them on sale at place that uses them to hold down big tarps. I offered the guy 50 cents for them and he sold me 37 of them.

These are model 68 with a 3/16" 42" cable. All have feruls crimped on them commercially.

here is the website ....http://www.earthanchor.com/duckbill/what-is-duckbill/models/

Youll have to make a driving rod thats all.

Send me a message with your adress and Ill ship you 5 or 6. Just promise me you'll save one for a pattern so you can make your own out of 3/4 inch heavy wall conduit. They are easy to make, drill a hole at one for the cable end and the other end smashed then shaped into a point.

Send me a message if your interested, Ill get them sent to you tomorrow.


----------



## akiceman25

Just saw this. Message sent. Thank you!!!

I'll be headed out at daylight tomorrow to check the bait (and snares)once again. I honestly just hope my trail cam worked this time.


----------



## akiceman25

The wolves haven't returned yet, but it's common for them to make the rounds in their territory. Theoretically, they should be back within 10-14 days.

Before and after of my moose carcass..


















Best as I can estimate, it took them about 48 hours to eat 2/3 of it.

I'm finding the mid thigh deep snow to be challenging. Not only with my walking but I'm noticing distinct a lack of lynx and coyote tracks. But not a lack of beauty...






Forgive my heavy breathing lol

The deep snow has also rendered my blind snare sets useless. What was once a nice funnel is no longer.

To those who follow this thread and have noticed that I haven't caught any of the predators I'm after I'd just like to point out.. I'm very much a hobby trapper. I have a dozen or so sets out at any given time. I currently only trap from my home. And all of my traps are in an approximate 2mi x 2mi area. This is the only area in close proximity that I can get away from the dog mushers.


----------



## Larry

Todd,

Our carcasses are left a tad cleaner. But then when you're fed deer carcasses on almost every mile, from October through January 8th, you can afford to lay back and chew on ears and lips.

In fact I found a 3/4 grown fawn today in a ditch that was hit by a car. My two cents is this Iowa has way too many deer when their breeding so screwed up fawns are being dropped in July/ August. Yes I saw a one antlered buck (I am sure he dropped side) the other day chasing a doe. The iowa DNR bioligist needs to get out of their chairs and spend some time with me, its really not that cold out Iowa DNR Biologist, trust me.

As for the fawn.....I am grabbing some ribs in the AM for some coyote treats with #3 jumps as pillows! HA









Larry


----------



## hassell

Get some snowshoes and go looking for sign- squirrel and ptarmigan tracks - lynx food, move your sets into stands of timber out of the weather. When I was targeting marten I would look for heavy squirrel activity and make sets there knowing that the marten traveling through would hang around to do some hunting.


----------



## akiceman25

They'll be back to clean it up, I hope. This carcass was a road kill cow I picked up from a butcher friend back in September. Still had the guts inside the ribcage. I laid it out on my property wrapped in a tarp and it froze solid in October. Heavy SOB!!

We're due for another good snowstorm tonight. After that I'll be able to spend some more time out and about.


----------



## Larry

You'll figure them out. Pairing and breeding is on the horizon, Thus I bet a few singles will be leaving the pack after getting beat up on. Single canines scavenge more as you know. You'll get one...be patient.

As far as deep snow.....dont be afraid to scoop it out and make a snow cubby. Scoop all the way to the ground cover or deeper. Take the snow in the front and pile it up where the bait is going to be. Make a cave and put some of that carcass you have way in the back. Cut a little fur off and put it on a stick on top with a lure or urine if you have it.

Make the cubby opening cross wind to make sure it doesn't blow in 100%. If you want to help with blow snow put some brush about three feet away on both sides so the snow drifts in after the brush but before the opening. Don't ever make the opening 180 degrees away from the wind, if you do it will be filled in in about an hour in a light breeze.

It doesn't hurt to leave the dirt/debris exposed and spread on the snow. In fact I believe it's a huge visual attractant. Make it sloppy looking like an animal dug.

Put your two traps staked together, about a foot in the front of the bait. But not so far out the trap will get covered by deep snow. It's a favorite of mine for yotes along fence lines and tree lines where the snow drifts.

A good pan cover for snow is crumpled wax paper. A larger piece crumpled under the trap maybe effective it you put down urine on the trap. It keeps it fresher as urine contains salt and will seep into the soil and lose a little but of it power.

The reason why this set works is as the snow blows it will make it look more natural. The dirt and brush makes a good contrast against the snow.

Its easy to maintain also...After a heavy snow use your shovel or broom to make the entrance again. I cant say enough don't be afraid to use soil/debri as a visual attractant.

Don't be surprised if a wolverine or lynx comes along this set has lots of visual attraction.

Maybe next week if we still have snow I'll show you a photo. Oh.......make it just off the trail. Maybe 4-5 feet.


----------



## C2C

TheDuckMaster said:


> Todd,
> 
> Our carcasses are left a tad cleaner. But then when you're fed deer carcasses on almost every mile, from October through January 8th, you can afford to lay back and chew on ears and lips.
> 
> In fact I found a 3/4 grown fawn today in a ditch that was hit by a car. My two cents is this Iowa has way too many deer when their breeding so screwed up fawns are being dropped in July/ August. Yes I saw a one antlered buck (I am sure he dropped side) the other day chasing a doe. The iowa DNR bioligist needs to get out of their chairs and spend some time with me, its really not that cold out Iowa DNR Biologist, trust me.
> 
> As for the fawn.....I am grabbing some ribs in the AM for some coyote treats with #3 jumps as pillows! HA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1981.JPG
> 
> Larry


Larry , we have a hi population of whitetails in my area as well and see small fawns all the time . I was told by the local bio that it is because approximately 40% of the early born doe fawns from this year will get bred in this late cycle that you are seeing now .. Just what we need , more deer to dodge on the roads at night . Iceman , Im enjoying your thread and wish you well on catching these wolves , they sure can put away the grub! Ive found that on my coyote baits Ive got to keep a constant supply of bait and not run out or the dogs abandon it , even tho they might not be getting all the way into it . I seem to haul alot of bait and feed it to the birds .lol. We found a cow moose carcass that was a roadkill and wolves ate the entire thing in 3 days , called in and shot one the day the last scraps disappeared .


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Strap the webs on and make some runaway for them to and from your bait and sets a lot of guys in the u.p. Of Michigan do this and it works path of least resistance maybe worth a try if you don't have snowshoes I like the military magnesium ones cheap and light


----------



## Larry

Todd,

In about two hours the USPS will get 5 of these to be shipped to you.

I did not have ferules large enough for 1/8 cable to make a loop in the end so you can easily get your snare or trap back using a chain fastener.

Thus I threw in some cable clamps so you can make your own loops. If you don't have a chain fastener, just loosen up the cable clamp to to retrieve your snares and traps. Pliars should work to loosen the small nuts.

As a safety measure and to be sure that clamp doesn't slip I would slip a hammer down a 3/16 hex nut over the cable at the end. Cant find a hex nut take your pliars and bend the cable back over the clamp. Wont take much.

You'll need a 1/2 inch rod to fit in the end of the duck bill to drive in down. I would use a sledge hammer or at least a 3/lb mall. After you have them driven in lets say 2 to 3 foot. Jerk on the cable to set them this is important. They will feel free when you first pull, but after they turn a little in the soil they'll set. The more they get pulled the harder they set themselves.

If you can only drive these down a foot try to set them gently, then add water on top. With the frozen earth it will weld itself down. PSST when I have forgotten my water, I have been know to add some urine straight down the hole. The urine would melt some of the dirt and it would refreeze.

I wish you luck. These are heavy duty industrial types from the Duckbill Earth Anchor company. The ones I am sending have a 1100lb working load in non-frozen sand soils @ 30 inches deep and the cable is made to hold 1700 lbs.

I bought them for the occasional times when a rancher may need a lion removed.


----------



## akiceman25

I can't thank you enough Larry. Hopefully I'll be able to repay you somehow in the future. I think they'll work perfectly.

An insane -48 this morning. My plans to check my snares will be put off until it warms up, in the name of safety.

Once again, thank you!!!


----------



## C2C

Need your address bud , got some snares I'd like u try. PM me .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good of you guys to hook a fellow trapper out and -48* wow I don't think I would take the risk ether would your snowmobile even start


----------



## hassell

Been around those temps. many times, always had snowshoes strapped to the machine whenever I went any where.


----------



## Larry

No repayment required!


----------



## akiceman25

pokeyjeeper said:


> Good of you guys to hook a fellow trapper out and -48* wow I don't think I would take the risk ether would your snowmobile even start


Very VERY good of them!!!

My snowmobile has the 900ACE 4stroke so it's kept in the shop. I do have an engine block heater and jump starter pack for it when necessary though.

That particular engine is known to start nicely in the cold, assuming the battery isn't drained. Backcountry excursions require the battery to be pulled and kept warm in the cabin.


----------



## Larry

Your snowmobile battery sounds like my e-caller batteries. I take them out and put them in my jeans pockets under my coveralls when its -10 or lower. Sure seems to help them last about 3-4 stands longer.


----------



## akiceman25

First wolf! Taken at my bait pile. Smallish female. Was snared around the neck but didn't pull enough to choke itself out.


----------



## glenway

Wow. Some good work went into that catch. Well done, Iceman.


----------



## C2C

Good job buddy .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Congrats, beautiful wolf!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Looks like a good hide--- best get to skin'in before she freezes up.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25

Thanks gentlemen! Quite a feeling to walk up on a live wolf like that!


----------



## Larry

A Big Congrats, Todd


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sweet congrats well earned fur there


----------



## hassell

Congrats., been there before, great feeling for sure.


----------



## akiceman25

Thank you all.


----------



## akiceman25

First fox! Caught him in one of my wolf snares. I didn't care much for the body catch..


----------



## hassell

Nice looking fur, well done.


----------



## C2C

easy to have the little guys get flanked like that in a big snare .. nice hide . Any luck with those I sent ?


----------



## Larry

Nice lil' red and its super you continue to add fur.

May we have a discussion on how a such a small non target animal was caught? Forgive me, but I always do this as maybe it will reveal why I am not catching target animals.

In other words was this an accident or is my snare setup in error??

An accident would be the wind knocking the snare low enough the fox tripped on it with his back legs. That's understandably.

An error "example" would be not hanging my snares 14 to 15 inches off the last snow fall depth and taking into consideration bi-monthly snow fall amounts. AKA the loop could of been 18 inches off the last snow fall taking into consideration a heavy wolf would sink 2 or more inches in snow.

Thus I Larry trapper hurried and the bottom of my wolf loop was hung at 14 to 15 inches off the last snow fall depth. In between checks 7 inches of heavy snow accumulated. The lighter bodied fox now gets hung up on a loop 7 inches off the last snow. {{14 inches of height minus 7 inches of snow}} Now if Mr Fox got hung up on a snare loop bottom just 7 inches off the ground, how are my other snares performing?  Are the wolves side stepping the loops because 1/2 the loop (bottom) is blocking the trail?

Do my words makes sense or do I overthink this stuff? Understand I don't have actual numbers so I don't have a clue what occurred. It just seems strange to me a fox would jump through a loop instead of going under it on a trail. Especially if the bottom of the loop is approximately the foxes eye height. Its well known the bottom of a coyote loops are set 9-10 inches bottom loop to ground. (About the distance from the tip of the thumb to the tip of the little finger when a average mans had is spread, mine are 9.25 inches.) Thus knowing how much taller wolves are I would think wolf loops would be 14-15 inches bottom loop to ground and again why would a fox jump through?


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> easy to have the little guys get flanked like that in a big snare .. nice hide . Any luck with those I sent ?


I haven't yet added any snares to the area. I plan to bait in the same spot next winter.. so this summer I will prep it with your snares and Larry's anchors.


----------



## akiceman25

Larry said:


> Nice lil' red and its super you continue to add fur.
> 
> May we have a discussion on how a such a small non target animal was caught? Forgive me, but I always do this as maybe it will reveal why I am not catching target animals.
> 
> In other words was this an accident or is my snare setup in error??
> 
> An accident would be the wind knocking the snare low enough the fox tripped on it with his back legs. That's understandably.
> 
> An error "example" would be not hanging my snares 14 to 15 inches off the last snow fall depth and taking into consideration bi-monthly snow fall amounts. AKA the loop could of been 18 inches off the last snow fall taking into consideration a heavy wolf would sink 2 or more inches in snow.
> 
> Thus I Larry trapper hurried and the bottom of my wolf loop was hung at 14 to 15 inches off the last snow fall depth. In between checks 7 inches of heavy snow accumulated. The lighter bodied fox now gets hung up on a loop 7 inches off the last snow. {{14 inches of height minus 7 inches of snow}} Now if Mr Fox got hung up on a snare loop bottom just 7 inches off the ground, how are my other snares performing? Are the wolves side stepping the loops because 1/2 the loop (bottom) is blocking the trail?
> 
> Do my words makes sense or do I overthink this stuff? Understand I don't have actual numbers so I don't have a clue what occurred. It just seems strange to me a fox would jump through a loop instead of going under it on a trail. Especially if the bottom of the loop is approximately the foxes eye height. Its well known the bottom of a coyote loops are set 9-10 inches bottom loop to ground. (About the distance from the tip of the thumb to the tip of the little finger when a average mans had is spread, mine are 9.25 inches.) Thus knowing how much taller wolves are I would think wolf loops would be 14-15 inches bottom loop to ground and again why would a fox jump through?


Larry,

I'm with ya.. I appreciate your insight and you're definitely not overthinking it. This particular snare was set under several 50ft tall spruce trees. Not on or even near any trails. I chose the area due to a couple of wolves passing thru after they had left my bait(appx 150 yards away). Set the snare above it's tracks.

While we've had an incredible and ridiculous amount of snow this year, this snare was quite protected from it under the spruce canopy. It was hung at knee level at the bottom.

It boggles and bothers me as well. The non target is fine with me. The body catch is not.

Sorry it took me so long to reply. 14 hr shifts and 1 hour commutes keep my work days full.

Going to head out for another check as soon as I down this coffee.


----------



## akiceman25

No fur today. The now waist deep snow is getting tough to deal with.

I followed these 2 moose for 1/2 mile down the trail. As soon as I start recording they hop off the trail.


----------



## glenway

They heard about you, and therefore, will not herd about you.


----------



## Larry

Make fake trails and perhaps this will work for you.

When I have deep snow I think if I am having trouble traveling so are the critters. The moose showed you that in your case.

Time to pull one more trick out of your bag. Make a fake trail with your snowshoes, no snowshoes, just wade through it, pack it down, use a shovel. Truck and ATV tire tracks also work good if you think you won't get stuck.

Snow machine tracks will probably work but they are wide so you'll need to add quite a bit of guiding which may give you refusals as it will look really un-natural. But its winter and everything is hungry so give it a try.

Make the fake trail maybe 10 to 35 yards long and have it go straight to a tree or brush pile from the main trail. Place a heavy lure on the tree or brush pile 2 foot or so above the snow line. Add your snare on the fake trail at a point where it blends in the best but wont drift in.

Quick note about lure: If you have more canines in the area use a lure one with skunk essence, or just use skunk essence alone as your lure). if you have cats use a good gland lure and add a small amount of fox urine.

If you can make your fake trail up a small hillside all the better. The scent will flow down the hill.

Don't be afraid to add a visual attractant,patch of fur laid on top the snow with a stick through it to keep it in place. A feather, 6 inches of survey tape, or even Christmas tree tinsel hung on a stick stuck in the snow will also work. Hang it just high enough it will sway with the wind.

Fake trails are good for cats and canines.


----------



## akiceman25

Larry you are absolutely full of knowledge!

Once again, all well received. Thanks!


----------



## Larry

akiceman25 said:


> Larry you are absolutely full of knowledge!
> 
> Once again, all well received. Thanks!


NOPE ! I am full of a lifetime of mistakes.


----------



## akiceman25

Hauled out more bait today. The last of it..










Got near my baiting area and found...


















Those tracks are about 5 inches across and weren't there 2 days ago.

I added several more snares to the area.

So far, my trail camera has only taken pics of bunnies and ravens. Err..


----------



## C2C

Ice , I hope you have snow all year long up there and keep this thread going . Im going thru snare withdrawal real bad an wish I was still checking em .. :nut:


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> Ice , I hope you have snow all year long up there and keep this thread going . Im going thru snare withdrawal real bad an wish I was still checking em .. :nut:


Well I'm excited for it to melt finally!

Our wolf trapping season is the longest of all furbearers. While most of the others are already closed or will close tomorrow, wolf season doesn't end until April 30th.

The snow will be rotting soon, but i'll keep the bait going as long as I'm able to.

I'm thinking next year I'll target primarily wolves, with a few wolverine sets for good measure.

As far as I can tell.. wolves have visited my area at least 7 times this winter, so far. Probably more times than I'm unaware of.

Exciting stuff!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good stuff keep after them


----------



## akiceman25

Edit: so I initially thought this was an early spring bear.. but now I think it's a wolf with it's tail tucked? What do ya say gentlemen?



















Here's a raven pic for scale.


----------



## glenway

Front leg too thin for bear?


----------



## birdsnspurs

Bear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C2C

South end of a north bound black wolf .. for sure .


----------



## prairiewolf

I think Glen hit it right on, Wolf, front leg looks to thin in comparison of hind leg.

Should have gotten a Cuddeback, lol


----------



## akiceman25

Thanks for your opinions!

There's a noticeable lack of 'belly' that a bear would/should have.. And that thin front leg.

Disappointing that this wolf was within 20 ft of 10 snares. Also disappointing was the lack of photos. Thinking about upgrading to one of those fancy cams that sends pics to my phone...

I got one other shot of him directly at my camera. Lower left corner.










My goal with this, my 1st wolf bait, was to only get a picture(or 10) of a wolf. Just to know that I can, at the very least, draw them in. I'm happy to see that was accomplished and then some.










In conclusion, with daytime temps forecasted to get above 30 for the forseeable future, my trapping season is over. Hung all of snares in the trees but left my camera out there. I'll retrieve it after the snow melts in a month.

I want to thank you all for the congratulations, opinions, insights, ideas and recommendations. And especially thank Larry and Cam for the hardware they sent.

I plan to start a thread this summer about the same bait site and any changes I make to the area for a hopefully larger harvest next season.

Next years goal, trap one black wolf!

Have a great summer everyone!

Todd


----------



## catcapper

Sounds like you had a great time run'in the timber last season, and the folks here at PT enjoyed your adventures too.

We'll all be wait'in for your summer thread to get started--- I'll even post some designs (drawings) of pre-built bait stations that have worked for me throughout the seasons.

awprint:


----------



## C2C

Enjoy your pics and experiences shared ..have a good summer , we will be waiting for your stories next fall

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

akiceman25 said:


> ......but left my camera out there. I'll retrieve it after the snow melts in a month


That didn't work out so well. Someone stole it my camera.

Ya know, it's not the loss of the camera that irks me so bad... it's the loss of the (potential) photos on the SD card.

Sons a batches!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Make a fake camera camera from cardboard. Stick it on the trigger prongs of a 330. Cover the jaws of the 330 well. Padlock the 330 chain to the tree twice.

If thy are there when you get back take their photos and leave them for another day before release.

If they get out drive around till you see a man with a new cast then call the Alaska highway patrol.


----------



## glenway

Just a might drastic there, Larry. I'd use an old trailcam that no longer works and set it up conspicuously in the same place. Then, take a real working one, camouflage it extremely well, and use it to focus on the fake camera. No flash can be used, but usually crooks won't be there in the dark anyway. It can be put high up in a tree or low to the ground. Any place that is least likely to be detected.

If you need a fake one, let me know.

Probably won't get your old SD card back, but the cops love the photos for evidence and often use trailcams themselves.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Oh no that sucks Larry plan sounds great to me one thing I can't stand is a theff


----------



## akiceman25

Larry! Hahahaha!

The law is so lax on prosecuting thieves up here even if I caught I pic of them nobody would really care.

It's quite disappointing. Frustrating. I had angry thoughts of shooting someone right in the knee cap...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ccleroy

Awesome Thread!!!


----------



## glenway

Welcome ccleroy. Don't be afraid to jump right in.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum ccleroy


----------

